# Toasting Oak



## kasharp (Jun 12, 2007)

New wine maker here, veteran consumer




. Is oak provided in kits toasted? Can you by oak of different toasts? I'm wondering if toasting oak cubes over burning oak would give more of a smoky taste found in wines aged in french oak barrels since french oak barrels are toasted with flame instead of heat.

For the record, since I'm new. I prefer red wine almost exclusively so most, if not all, of my comments will be in reference to reds.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 12, 2007)

Some kits do indeed come with oak, if in the description it tells an oak level, it probably does. George also sells oak of different styles.


http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Oak-Flavorings.asp


----------



## imported_Carol (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello,

i know a french supplier of toasted oak : here
Maybe it could help you...i hope


----------



## grapeman (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome Carol. It's nice to see a new member offering help on their first post. On my end though your link is dead. Maybe you could just type in the www site and if it checks out we could edit the post to make it active.


Kasharp- yes some kits have oak in them. George here(Fine Vine Wines) has American, French and Hungarian oaks available as chips and cubes in 3 toasts. You are sure to find one that fits your needs and budget!


----------



## masta (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome Carol and this link should work:


http://www.protea-france.com/index.php?langue=en


----------

